# WDS over WAN?????



## sunnyhanda

Hello 
so far i have came across deploying windows 7 in LAN through WDS but i was wondering if there is way to install over the WAN link. for example,
my brother lives in US and his laptop got crashed so is it possible that i can use WDS from New Zealand to his US laptop??

or 

if i work in company and they have branch offices in different country hence in order to install windows 7 image from one country office to another office in different country???

i know iam asking some silly questions but im just curious to know is there any this kind of tech available???


Thanks


----------



## BlownFiveLiter

I'm sure you could set up a VPN and accomplish what you're looking to do.  I'm definitely not the guy you want to ask for advice on how do to that, however.


----------



## legalize

I'm pretty sure you can't... unless you can connect to the network?


----------

